# .dll umbenennen?



## alexandermanuel (11. Juli 2004)

hi
ich habe hier einen sourcecode, eine exe mit dazugehöriger .dll, wenn ich die mit visual studio .net compile läuft das programm ohne probleme.
jetzt will ich aber die .dll umbenennen von xx.dll zu ww.dll hab unter eigenschaften auch was gefunden und habe jetzt eine ww.dll die aber nicht mehr von der exe gestartet wird, was muss ich in der exe ändern das sie die ww.dll startet?


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. Juli 2004)

Was für eine DLL ist das? Eine eigene, eine aus der .net-Umgebung oder eine von Drittanbietern?
Wahrscheinlich besteht irgendwo in der Anwendung (entweder in den Projekteinstellungen, Verweisen oder im Code) eine Verknüpfung zu dieser Bibliothek, über die die DLL mit dem Namen geladen wird.


----------



## alexandermanuel (11. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Dario Linsky _
> *Was für eine DLL ist das? Eine eigene, eine aus der .net-Umgebung oder eine von Drittanbietern?
> Wahrscheinlich besteht irgendwo in der Anwendung (entweder in den Projekteinstellungen, Verweisen oder im Code) eine Verknüpfung zu dieser Bibliothek, über die die DLL mit dem Namen geladen wird. *



Danke für die schnelle Antwort, es ist eine aus der .net Umgebung, also den Namen suchen und ändern?


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. Juli 2004)

Nein!
Welche DLL ist das, wie heißt sie und wieso willst du sie überhaupt umbenennen?


----------



## alexandermanuel (11. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Dario Linsky _
> *Nein!
> Welche DLL ist das, wie heißt sie und wieso willst du sie überhaupt umbenennen? *



Es ist eine d3d8.dll und ich will ihr meinen eigenen Namen geben.
Sollte doch möglich sein, mit dem SourceCode?


----------



## Kachelator (11. Juli 2004)

> Es ist eine d3d8.dll und ich will ihr meinen eigenen Namen geben.


 Ja, aber warum? Ich bin auch neugierig. Sicher gibt es interessantere Dinge zu tun.


----------



## alexandermanuel (11. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Kachelator _
> *Ja, aber warum? Ich bin auch neugierig. Sicher gibt es interessantere Dinge zu tun. *



Ich will das ein Onlinescanner der mein System scannt(und ADMIN Rechte hat)diese d3d8.dll nicht mehr findet , und das ist die einzigste Möglichkeit?!,   die d3d8.dll zu 'verstecken', deswegen würde ich die gerne umbenennen.


----------



## squeaker (12. Juli 2004)

Vor dem Onlinescan in ein zip file packen (mit Passwort natürlich) und danach wieder auspacken. Geht auch als Batchfile und spart viel Ärger.


----------



## alexandermanuel (12. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von squeaker _
> *Vor dem Onlinescan in ein zip file packen (mit Passwort natürlich) und danach wieder auspacken. Geht auch als Batchfile und spart viel Ärger. *


Der Scanner soll  das laufende Programm mit der d3d8.dll scannen.......


----------



## squeaker (12. Juli 2004)

Was für ein scanner ist das denn? Ah - ich weiss worum es geht - Cheating von Online-Spielen. Wie umgehe ich Punkbuster (o.Ä.) da ich mein Direct3D so verändert habe, dass es keine Texturen mehr anzeigt (usw.).

Schau auf http://www.0gc.de - da gab's so was mal im Source-Code. Aber mit einfach umbenennen wirst du nicht weit kommen.

Btw - wenn es ein kommerzielles Spiel ist, ist das ganze natürlich illegal (wie man, wie ich gerade feststellen musste, deutlich an dem Link sieht).


----------



## alexandermanuel (12. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von squeaker _
> *Was für ein scanner ist das denn? Ah - ich weiss worum es geht - Cheating von Online-Spielen. Wie umgehe ich Punkbuster (o.Ä.) da ich mein Direct3D so verändert habe, dass es keine Texturen mehr anzeigt (usw.).
> 
> Schau auf http://www.0gc.de - da gab's so was mal im Source-Code. Aber mit einfach umbenennen wirst du nicht weit kommen.
> ...



Ja Valve und Epic versuchen (mit Erfolg) alle Cheat Seiten vom Netzt zu nehmen hab da was gehört...... und jetzt auch gesehen 
Ich denk umbenennen reicht weil es nur um den Namen geht, was ich verstanden habe, aber wenn das wirklich illegal ist dann lass ich es lieber, wär nur ein lustiger Einstieg in C++ gewesen, ich werd mich mal informieren über den rechtlichen Stand....also Dank euch!
bis bald......


----------



## Kachelator (13. Juli 2004)

> Ich denk umbenennen reicht weil es nur um den Namen geht, was ich verstanden habe, aber wenn das wirklich illegal ist dann lass ich es lieber, wär nur ein lustiger Einstieg in C++ gewesen, ich werd mich mal informieren über den rechtlichen Stand....also Dank euch!


  Also. _Lustig_  hätte ich das nicht gefunden, da ich nicht nur Programmierer bin, sondern auch noch andere Interessen habe. Zum Beispiel Multiplayergames. Da finde ich solche "lustigen Einstiege", die auf verfügbare Cheattools hinauslaufen eher ziemlich übel. Cheaten verdirbt das Spiel. Lass die Finger von solchen Sachen.



> aber wenn das wirklich illegal ist


  Meine Güte, was gibt es da für Zweifel? Selbst wenn es nicht dem Wortlaut des Gesetzes nach illegal sein sollte!


----------



## alexandermanuel (13. Juli 2004)

Kachelator hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also. _Lustig_  hätte ich das nicht gefunden, da ich nicht nur Programmierer bin, sondern auch noch andere Interessen habe. Zum Beispiel Multiplayergames. Da finde ich solche "lustigen Einstiege", die auf verfügbare Cheattools hinauslaufen eher ziemlich übel. Cheaten verdirbt das Spiel. Lass die Finger von solchen Sachen.
> 
> Meine Güte, was gibt es da für Zweifel? Selbst wenn es nicht dem Wortlaut des Gesetzes nach illegal sein sollte!



Keine Sorge ich bin in einer Art Clan und wir spielen nur auf unserem Server mit Cheats, es kommen auch nur andere Cheater ich spiele AAO und cheate mit meinem 10 Honor Account auf unserem Server (wo leider immer Anti-Cheat Software läuft), mein normaler nicht Cheat Account hat 72 Honor(wems was sagt) mit dem Spiel ich nur auf nicht Cheat Servern mit großem Erfolg, naja ACs sind überall 

Aber dank euch und wie geht das jetzt? Schaff es nicht die .lib richtig zu verlinken

PS: Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen der das Online Spiel '' AmericasArmy:Operation'' nicht kennt mal einen Blick hineinzuwerfen, das GAME gibt es unter http://www.americasarmy.com, es ist von der US-Army und absolut kostenfrei, es wird alle paar Monate mit neuen Maps und soweiter upgedatet....viel Spass


----------



## Kachelator (13. Juli 2004)

> das GAME gibt es HIER , es ist von der US-Army und absolut kostenfrei


  Ah, ich kann mir schon denken, welches das ist. Gut, das wir nicht das gleiche Spiel spielen! 
(Hm, ein Spiel von der US-Army -- da wären Cheats doch sogar passend!     )

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob und wie man das mit der DLL hinkriegen kann.  Ich hoffe ehrlich gesagt, dass es gar nicht geht.  Veranlagungsmässig sträubt sich da bei mir nämlich alles gegen. Sorry.


----------



## alexandermanuel (13. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Kachelator _
> *Ah, ich kann mir schon denken, welches das ist. Gut, das wir nicht das gleiche Spiel spielen!
> (Hm, ein Spiel von der US-Army -- da wären Cheats doch sogar passend!     )
> 
> Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob und wie man das mit der DLL hinkriegen kann.  Ich hoffe ehrlich gesagt, dass es gar nicht geht.  Veranlagungsmässig sträubt sich da bei mir nämlich alles gegen. Sorry. *



Kann ich verstehen  man hört ja nur schlechtes von cheatern......

Ich hab rausgefunden das ich die .lib neu verlinken muss in der .exe ,hab allerdings noch nicht genau rausgefunden wo....aber wird schon


----------



## Kachelator (13. Juli 2004)

OMG, wir werden alle sterben!


----------



## KoMtuR (13. Juli 2004)

Denkst du nicht, dass der Scanner vielleicht ein Crc-Check macht und du dann aufgeschmissen bist Also ich denke es nicht so einfach mal schnell was kompilieren und dann funktioniert das 

Kenn mich aber dabei net aus, weil ich nichts mit C++ mache. Wollte es nur mal einwerfen


----------



## Dario Linsky (13. Juli 2004)

Sorry, aber ich mach hier mal zu.
Das driftet irgendwie zu sehr ins Offtopic ab und ich denke nicht, dass wir die richtige Anlaufstelle sind, wenn es um Cheats geht.

Beschwerden bitte per PN an mich.


----------

